# Light Movers ?????



## bapro (Nov 17, 2006)

I have been interacting with a friend of mine who highly recommends a light mover to allow for more even exposure of light to my plants. 
 The problem is that since these are a very specialized type of equipment, they are prohibitively expensive. (for now, until i get my first crop harvested) As we all know , the initial investment in the building and set up is pretty expensive up front. 
 Does anyone have any DIY ways to create a light mover ? I have been imagining using an erector set or some type of toy train set and a timer, but havent found anything that would be strong enough to hand a 400 w MH light from .
 i know that i can just **** it up and rotate plants..but i want to have the best results possible. 
 Any input is appreciated !!


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 17, 2006)

I picked one up off ebay for $100 brand new (hydrofarm) but for a little more you could get another light there.  Keeping that light up there safely is pretty important, I think, not exactly a DIY IMO.

I wouldn't mention too much about profit from harvest, this does not promote growing commercially.


----------



## bapro (Nov 17, 2006)

I hear you on that ..... im sure i will eventually make the investment in the mover. 

I didnt mean to suggest that i was selling anything. Im just sure that i will have more money to invest in the next step in six months.  

Im bummed that those things are so much. I will check out ebay though... 100 isnt toooo bad ....mostly ive seen them for over two hundred


----------

